# Replacement air filters



## Dusty jobs (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello fellows woodsmen. I am searching the web for a quality cartridge air filter replacement for my Oneida dust collector. I have seen www.damnfilters.com and wondering if anyone has experience with them? It looks like Wynn is another popular brand. The freight rates from the northeast are outrageous on these things. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Best bang for the buck, Wynn Environmental. They are very helpfull if you need assistance. When I called a few years ago confused about what I needed I spoke to the owner, Dick Wynn who was very knowable.


----------



## Dusty jobs (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you for the info. I’ve seen that name
And been doing research. Is it the same Wynn in this article? Or a different Wynn?

https://law.justia.com/cases/federal/district-courts/new-jersey/njdce/1:2017cv06430/353472/32/


----------

